# Diamond's Anderton Marina Canal Boat TS



## Werner (Apr 15, 2008)

I searched on "Anderton Marina" and didn't get any hits other than the Diamond Resorts FAQ.  There were some reviews in the Resort View section for other canal boat TS systems which are interesting to read.  

Has anyone done the Anderton Marina canal boat timeshares that Diamond offers?  They seem to be hard to get on-line.  Does that mean that there is limited inventory or are they very popular?  I would expect to see more discussion here if they were very popular.  

Any advice on getting reservations, what to bring and what to see en-route would be appreciated.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 15, 2008)

Canalboat timeshares are a lot of fun.  I have done a couple of them.

DAE can usually get one if a member puts in a request, but I don't know about Diamond.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 15, 2008)

Werner,

You've probably seen this link on the Trent and Mersey Canal

and Anderton Marina - http://www.andertonmarina.com/links.htm

Barge Vacations in Britain - http://www.bargevacations.co.uk/links.htm

Haven't done the Anderton Marina canal boat timeshares, so can't help you there.

The canal trips seem like fun.

Richard


----------



## Werner (Apr 15, 2008)

I've seen the websites for the canal boat operators themselves and I've read reviews in TUG for other canal boat TS, mostly RCI.  But I don't see much written about the DRI/Sunterra version and how well it works, or not.


----------

